# Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön



## hechtangler2911 (16. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,endlich bin ich in schweden,hatte zwar nicht viel vom tag,das übliche halt,angelkarte kaufen,noch ein wenig einkaufen,usw.
trotzdem bin ich gegen 14.30uhr auf den see,und konnte innerhalb 4 stunden,7 hechte und einen barsch fangen,es wären sogar 8 gewesen,wenn der hecht nicht auf meine barschrute gebissen hätte,und mir meinen illex geklaut hätte,heul.















benny,der ist für dich,heute hatten die kleinen illex ganz klar die nase vorne,es wqaren auch zwei bessere von 89cm und 93 cm dabei,und das ganze bei viel sonnenschein,was braucht man mehr.
dann mal bis morgen abend.
gruß aus schweden,sascha
ps. bin ja leider alleine dort,deswegen gibts keine so schönen bilder.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

2.Tag
Hallo,heute war ich mal was früher auf dem Wasser und wurde auch sofort belohnt
mit einem 90er Hecht,mal wieder auf den 21er Bucher von Savage Gear,einfach der Knaller,in der Zanderfarbe.



Das Wetter könnte nicht besser sein,mache es mir so gemütlich wie es nur geht,kurze Hose,was zum Trinken,was will man mehr,natürlich den nächsten Hecht,der kommt und ist genau 1,06m und worauf hat der wohl gebissen?









Jetzt mache ich erts mal Mittag,und fahre am Nachmittag wieder raus,soll ja kein Stress werden,grins.
So Dirk und Silvio,jetzt will ich doch hoffen das ihr euch ein wenig ärgert,das ich nicht mitgefahren seit.
Heute Abend gehts weiter.
Gruß aus Schweden,Sascha
ps. den Buttgrip werde ich nie wieder einsetzen,ist gar nicht gut für die Hechte,wandert in die Tonne,oder wer weiss wohin.
Hier noch der ein paar Fotos vom Nachmitag.
Das wird bestimmt den Herr Schlageter interessieren,ich weiss Bilder könnten besser sein.






Am Nachmittag konnte ich noch einen Hecht von 78cm fangen,und einen richtig guten habe ich im Drill verloren,der hat mir doch glatt ein 14kg Stahlvorfach gekappt,natürlich mit meinem Superwobbler,heul.



Leider war dann an angeln nicht mehr zu denken,einfach zu viel Wind,aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.
Gruß vom Sommensee,
Sascha


----------



## C.K. (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Dickes Petri und vielen Dank für Deine Livebilder!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

gerne gerne
gruß sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo,
heute versuche ich auch wieder auf Hecht,und zwei Ruten mal auf Saibling und Seeforelle,darf ja 6 Ruten schleppen,was ich aber alleine gar nicht in den Griff bekomme.Da reichen auch drei,mal sehen was heute geht,werde dann später wieder berichten.
Gruß vom Sommensee


----------



## Nitro (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Petri Heil 
sehr schöner Bericht, unsere Fähre geht morgen nach Göteborg und Dienstag sind wir am Glaskogen!


----------



## Krüger82 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Von mir erstmal ein fettes petri!!!!

Finde es sehr schön und unterhaltsam wie du uns immer die neuesten infos und fotos zukommen lässt!!! Sehr gut danke!!!

Ps: So schlecht sind die fotos ja nun auch wieder nicht!!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

3.Tag:
Heute bin ich schon relativ früh auf dem seh gewesen,keine 2 Minuten draussen und schon hats gerumst,ein 70er hat sich am neuen Zam vergriffen,den ich an einem Planerboard geschleppt habe.



Dann habe ich einige Köderexperimente gemacht,hier mal den 50cm voll ausgefahrenen XXL-Tail Twister und den großen Bull-Dawg von Pikeworld.






Wollte dann doch mal meine neuen 26cm langen Wolff Creeck Wobbler testen,so ein mist,jetzt sind die sauteuren(40€) Wobbler zerkratzt,lach.Es bissen ein 79er,88er und eine 1,01m große Hechtdame,jetzt wird erst mal Mittag gemacht,und am späten Nachmittag gehts wieder raus.






Gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


----------



## Typhoon112 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Schöne Berichte und dazu auch noch tolle Fänge, so muss das sein.:m
Da muss sich eigentlich jeder ärgern, der gerne mitgekommen wäre, aber keine Zeit hatte!:c


----------



## stanleyclan (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

schönes ding weiter so verfolge immer jeden tag !!!


----------



## goeddoek (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Moin Sascha #h

Danke für den erstklassigen Bericht und dickes Petri Heil zum Fang :m

Mehr davon |supergri |supergri


----------



## Shadrap (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Klasse, nur weiter so.

Ferienhaus mit Internetzugang, oder hast ein offenes WLAN gefunden?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo zusammen,
komme gerade vom Wasser,einen muss ich euch noch nachliefern,habe ja versucht ab Nachmittag auf Seeforelle und Saibling zu angeln,
aber was hat gebissen,auch nicht schlecht,ein 50er Barsch auf Illex, Muscle Deep 2,5



Der hatte genau 50cm,aber bei meinen Bärentatzen,kann ja nichts dafür,bei 2 Meter und 175 kg.
Gruß vom Sommensee

ps.der wird mir heute abend schmecken,mmmhhhh.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Klasse, nur weiter so.
> 
> Ferienhaus mit Internetzugang, oder hast ein offenes WLAN gefunden?


 

nein habe internetzugang,so ist das in schweden,die sind moderner wie wir,versuch mal mit bargeld zu tanken,da hast du kaum eine chance,also immer karte mitnehmen.
gruß sascha


----------



## abborre (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Sehr schön!!!! - da kann man neidsch werden - `nen 50 er Stachel bekommste auch in Schweden nicht so häufig.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande zum Schleppen mit dem Planerbrettchen:
Nimm ein kleines Klemmblei, ca. 10/15g (diese mit dem Plastikröhrchen zum feststecken) und plaziere es 1,5 - 2 m
vorm Köder; das stoppt dann das Brett nach dem Auslösen und es rutsch den Hechten nicht bis vor die Augen im Drill!
Auf den Köderlauf hat es keine Auswirkung.
Viel Spass noch
Abborre


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

danke für den bericht und die fotos.klasse!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



abborre schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!!! - da kann man neidsch werden - `nen 50 er Stachel bekommste auch in Schweden nicht so häufig.
> Kleiner Tipp am Rande zum Schleppen mit dem Planerbrettchen:
> Nimm ein kleines Klemmblei, ca. 10/15g (diese mit dem Plastikröhrchen zum feststecken) und plaziere es 1,5 - 2 m
> vorm Köder; das stoppt dann das Brett nach dem Auslösen und es rutsch den Hechten nicht bis vor die Augen im Drill!
> ...


 

Gute Idee,werde ich mal ausprobieren,hätte mir da auch noch was ausgedacht,war ja auch mein erster Versuch,aber das stört mich auch das es bis zum Fisch hinunter rutscht.

Gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Kann ja schon mal,damits nicht langweilig wird ein paar Landschaftsbilder reinsetzen.



Ach ja,mein neuer E-Motor,haha









Und zur abwechslung mal ein doofes Gesicht!!!smile



Kleine Rätselfrage an alle,was ist in dem von mir eingekreisten Feld,jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt.



Ach ja,jetzt lacht nicht,und meine Toilette,man kann sogar in Stereo *******n,lach



Dann mal bis später.
Sascha


----------



## lille pojken (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Gute Idee,werde ich mal ausprobieren,hätte mir da auch noch was ausgedacht,war ja auch mein erster Versuch,aber das stört mich auch das es bis zum Fisch hinunter rutscht.
> 
> Gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


 

Hejsan

Das vorbleien ist schon nicht schlecht,nur läuft der Köder dan doch einwenig tiefer!!!
Versuche doch mal mit einem Vorfach zu fischen!!!
Wo der aufbau wie vollgt aussehen kann:
Hauptschnur,Gummiperle,Wirbel,Kettenwirbel,ca1,2-1,6m Vorfach(nicht länger als die rute ist,max Ruten länge)Wirbel und deinen Köder nach wahl!!!!
Somit läuft dein Planer nur noch bis zum gummistoper und schlägt dem fisch nicht mehr um die ohren,oder aber einen Planer nehmen der erst garnicht auslöst!!!!

MvH Lars

P.s aber super bilder und schöne fänge#6


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Moin Sascha!

Wie auch schon als PN geschrieben, läuft ja sehr gut bei dir.. bin auf deine nächsten tage gespannt..

Ich tippe auf eine Kirchturmspitze..


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

du bist sehr nahe dran,aber bitte genauer,so fahre jetzt raus,ist trocken,und die sonne kommt,ich bin heiss.
und tschüss.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Einfach herrlich deine Fotos und Kurzberichte und die Doppelschußanlage vom Feinsten. Kenn ich vom Spindfjord


----------



## JimmyEight (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Kleine Rätselfrage an alle,was ist in dem von mir eingekreisten Feld,jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt.



Sollte die Kirchtumspitze der Kirche in Norra Vi sein.


----------



## bennson (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Super Bilder !

Mein Beileid das du alleine fahren musstest, aber scheint das du das beste draus machst und auch mit Fischen belohnt wirst.

Respekt !!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

4.Tag:
Heute bin ich sehr spät auf den See,hat heute viel geregnet,aber gegen 17.00 Uhr schönster Sonnenschein,und leider auch ententeich Wetter.
Aber gefangen habe ich trotzdem was,zwar nur einen Hecht,hatte aber noch 2 weitere bisse,die aber leider nicht hängen blieben.
Der gefangene Hecht hatte genau 90cm und biss auf einen Super Shad Rap in Barschmuster.






Damit ihrs mir auch glaubt,schönster Sonnenschein und richtig warm.



Und zum schluß,noch ein paar schöne Eindrücke.
Bin schon gespannt,was der morgige Tag so alles bringt.
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend.
Gruß aus Schweden,Sascha



Dirk,die sind extra für dich,haha


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

einfach geil! da werd ich neidisch!!! wunderschöne hechte! die zeichnung is einfach klasse!!! danke für den bericht!


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

man man.. und schon wieder so ein schöner.. hoffentlich haben wir im sommer auch so ein glück...
echt schade, wenn ich das sehe.. wenn ich nicht dieses jahr schon im sommer nach schweden fahre, dann hätte man sich das echt überlegen müssen... echt geil...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Zanderzone,
wie glück,nein spass beiseite,sind wirklich viele große hechte im See,fange selten einen un ter 70cm,liegt aber auch bestimmt an meiner Ködergröße,die anderen sollen noch wachsen,dann dürfen sie,ich setzte ja eh alle Fische wieder zurück,Hecht ist nicht so meins,aber ein schöner Barsch oder auch zander,der darf mal mit.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Profiopfer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Wenn das mal nicht die selben (Hechte) sind, die du fängst!!!  ^^

Nein Spass beiseite...schoene Eindrücke...macht Lust auf mehr!!

LG

Alex


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Bitte kein Neid,hahaha.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



JimmyEight schrieb:


> Sollte die Kirchtumspitze der Kirche in Norra Vi sein.


 

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Morgen werde ich eine Rute nur mit etrem großen Ködern fischen,und zwar den 10er Jake(25cm) und den BigWolf Crank in 26cm.
Obwohl,ich finde die gar nicht so groß,fische so was ja sehr gerne,mit gutem Erfolg sogar.


----------



## goeddoek (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

@ Ossipeter 

Also, "Doppelschußanlage" ist wirklich gut - hab jetzt noch Tränen in den Augen |supergri |supergri

@ Sascha

Armer Jung - diese Tour alleine in Schweden und nach diesem Bericht wirst Du dich vor Anfragen für die nächste Tour nicht retten können 

Nochmals - toller Bericht, vielen Dank dafür und mach Dir noch 'ne schöne Zeit da :m


----------



## hechtangler2911 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

ja danke dir,sind ja nur noch 12 Tage,heul,wenn ich daran denke,das dann der Alltag mich wieder hat.
Das will ich doch hoffen,das beim nächsten mal ein paar Leute mitwollen,will ja schon im September wieder,und dann im Mai.
Gruß sascha


----------



## macmarco (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Vielen Danke für die Liveberichte!! Echt klasse !!! Mach weiter so


----------



## abborre (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

@lille P.:
Ein solches Miniblei stört den Lauf des Köders absolut nicht! Nur ein echter Miniköder von vielleicht 5 cm kann da negativ beeinflußt werden. Die Wobbler, die der "Riese" schleppt, lachen darüber. Es drillt sich auf jeden Fall besser, wenn das Brettchen mindestens 2/3 m vom Fisch weg ist. Du kannst auch einen noch größeren Abstand (10 oder mehr Meter) wählen, dann mußt du nur im Drill die Bleibirne und das Brett ab nehmen. So mach ich das seit 15 Jahren beim Lachs- u. Mefoschleppen. Gruß Abborre


----------



## lille pojken (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hejsan

@abborre
Das ist ja dann mal ein ganz kleines blei,das dass wohl alles funzt ist klar hatte es so auch erst nur wenn man gute Planer hat die erst nicht auslössen brauchst das nicht!
Seit einiger zeit fahre ich nur noch mit Trollingsenker und vorfach den Lachsen und Mefo´s vor Simris wahr es so was von egal ob nun das Blei in vorfachlänge oder 10m vor dem Köder war!!!
So wie du es beschrieben hast wird aber viel in den grossen seen gefahren wie ich durch gute freunde weiss!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

5.Tag:
Heute bin ich wieder früh aufs Wasser,bei viel Sonne und leider wieder ententeichwetter,also keine sehr guten bedingungen,aber es kommt immer anders wie man so denkt,keine 15 Minuten,und schon war die Rute krumm.



Hecht nr.1 biss auf einen Joe Butcher Depth Raider mit 87cm, und auch der 2.te nahm den gleichen Köder,der hatte 84 cm,aber unheimlich massig.






Wie das Wetter dann besser wurde,heiss,guter Wind und ein wenig bewölkt,lief gar nichts mehr,da versteh noch einer die Hechte.Mache jetzt erst mal Mittag und fahre am Nachmittag wieder aufs Wasser.
Dirk,hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder nur für dich,lach.









Die Fische auf dem letzten Bild,werden wohl alles Binnenstinte sein,die den See in großen Mengen bevölkern


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Also hat die Biene zugestochen??? ;-)

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

5.Tag:Nachtrag
Hallo,komme gerade vom Wasser,war heute ein schönes Stück Arbeit,was ins Boot zu bekommen,aber einen kann ich Euch noch zeigen.
die Biene hat mal wieder gestochen,komisch, jeden Tag wollen sie was anderes,hier noch ein 88er.



Habe sonst heute keinen biss mehr bekommen,läuft im moment nicht so wirklich gut,aber vielleicht wirds ja schon am Donnerstag besser,für Morgen haben Sie nähmlich sau schlechtes Wetter angesagt,das muss ich mir ja nicht antun.






Werde gleich noch mal mit der Spinnrute losziehen,genau vor meinem Haus springen die ganze zeit schon dicke Forellen,die steigen nach den Mücken.
Dann wünsch ich euch noch einen schönen Abend,
gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

toller thread !! ... 
aber jezZ kann ichs noch weniger erwarten bis ich wieder da bin ! :-( .... 
extrem geile fische die du da fängst .. weiterhin viel erfolg !
lg


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

So,habe schnell noch ein paar würfe vom Ufer auf Forelle gemacht,und was soll ich sagen,habe auch eine ans Band bekommen,
hat sich aber leider in der Luft abgeschüttelt,ich könnte k....n.
Das muss ich die nächsten Abende noch mal versuchen,scheint sich wohl zu lohnen,und was das für Brummer sind,hätte mir fast die Rute aus der Hand geschlagen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Reisender (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Kann mir vorstellen das du am Sommen spaß hast, bin ja auch schon des öfteren auf ihn gewesen !!

Weiterhin viel spaß.....|wavey:|wavey:

Pass auf das du nicht einen Sommensailbling dran hast, die haben mal schnell die 5 Kilo überschritten und machen möchtig rabatz an der leine !!


----------



## Maurice (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

hi
bin gerade auf den thread gestoßen.einfach geil will auch dort hin finde es genial wie du berichtest weiter so.viel spass noch und viele dicke fische

mfg
Maurice


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo,werde heute erst gegen Abend aufs Wasser,im Moment ist schlechtes Wetter,mal schauen was dann geht.
Gruß aus Schweden,Sascha


----------



## schadstoff (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> 5.Tag:
> Heute bin ich wieder früh aufs Wasser,bei viel Sonne und leider wieder ententeichwetter,also keine sehr guten bedingungen,aber es kommt immer anders wie man so denkt,keine 15 Minuten,und schon war die Rute krumm.
> 
> 
> ...




könntes du mir die echo bilder mal deuten bitte will demnächst das erste mal damit angeln gehen nur hab ich null plan von sowas.

Und Petri zu den echt Traumfischen !|wavey:


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Dann würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen,einen onlinekurs bei dem http://www.angel-schlageter.de/ dran teilzunehmen,da das ganze ein sehr komplexes Thema ist,und es nicht in 1-2 Sätzen zu erklären ist.Aber kurz zu den Bildern,Bild1 ist ein Kleinfischschwarm mit ein paar großen Fischen unten drunter,an der Stelle im Schwarm wo es rot ist,steht der Schwarm sehr dicht,kompakt.Zu Bild 2 ein Kleinfischschwarm im Freiwasser,unten am boden,ein paar Großfische,links,recht,und einer in der Mitte.Zu Bild 3,zerklüfteter Boden mit einem Riesenschwarm an Binnenstinte,sind auch Kleinfische,die an dieser Stelle in großen Mengen von den Einheimischen,mit der Hegene (eine Art Heringsfliegen ) gefangen werde.Bei allen Bildern ist zu sehen,das der Untergrund sehr hart ist,also kein Schlamm oder Wasserpflanzen.Wenn du noch nie ein Echolot benutzt hast stelle alles auf automatisch und mache bloß die Fish-ID aus,sondern arbeite nur mit der Sichelanzeige.
Gruß sascha


----------



## dodo12 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

WIrklich klasse Bilder und sehr schöne Berichte!
Und die Fische sind ja wohl aller erste Sahne.
Die Zeichnung ist ja fantastisch! 
Großes Petri an dich!
Mach weiter so mit den Berichten, Fotos usw. ! 
Viele Grüße aus dem Müntserland.


----------



## schadstoff (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen,einen onlinekurs bei dem http://www.angel-schlageter.de/ dran teilzunehmen,da das ganze ein sehr komplexes Thema ist,und es nicht in 1-2 Sätzen zu erklären ist.Aber kurz zu den Bildern,Bild1 ist ein Kleinfischschwarm mit ein paar großen Fischen unten drunter,an der Stelle im Schwarm wo es rot ist,steht der Schwarm sehr dicht,kompakt.Zu Bild 2 ein Kleinfischschwarm im Freiwasser,unten am boden,ein paar Großfische,links,recht,und einer in der Mitte.Zu Bild 3,zerklüfteter Boden mit einem Riesenschwarm an Binnenstinte,sind auch Kleinfische,die an dieser Stelle in großen Mengen von den Einheimischen,mit der Hegene (eine Art Heringsfliegen ) gefangen werde.Bei allen Bildern ist zu sehen,das der Untergrund sehr hart ist,also kein Schlamm oder Wasserpflanzen.Wenn du noch nie ein Echolot benutzt hast stelle alles auf automatisch und mache bloß die Fish-ID aus,sondern arbeite nur mit der Sichelanzeige.
> Gruß sascha



Vielen dank jo ich glaub das werd ich mal machen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

6.Tag:

Komme gerade vom Wasser,aber es sollte heute einfach nicht sein,nach knapp einer Angelstunde zogen wirklich dunkle fette Wolken auf,
ich habe es so gerade noch bis 200 Meter vors Bootshaus geschaft,da fing es an aus Kübeln zu giessen,und Blitze schlugen aufs Wasser,also wirklich mehr wie gefährlich,also schnell ins Bootshaus,noch nicht ganz nass bis auf die Unterhose (zum Glück) habe ich schon mal alles für Morgen fertig gemacht.
Werde morgen sehr früh auf dem wasser sein,und es noch einmal auf die grossen Saiblinge versuchen,wer weiss,vielleicht klappts ja mal.
Wollte euch aber noch mal kurz zeigen womit ich hier so fische.



Zum normalen schleppen und als lange Rute fische ich die Savage Gear Predator in 2,70 Meter in 20-60gr. mit einer Shimano Calcutta 251 LH.



Als kurze Rute davor fische ich die Balzer Alegra POP´N Jerk Trigger in 1,98 Meter in 37-70 gr. mit einer Shimano Calcutta 251 LH.



Als Barschrute nehme ich die Illex Ashura Jig&Worm Versatile in 1,98 Meter und 7-28 gr. mit einer Shimano Curado 101D



Und für die ganz großen Latschen oder extremen Tiefläufer kommt dann folgende Kombo zum einsatz,als Rute die Balzer Volker Dapoz Seawaver 135 CAST in 2,80 Meter und in 30-135 gr. mit einer ABU 5601JB.

Als Wurfrute benutze ich die Shimano Antares AX in 2,70 Meter in 20-50 gr. und als Rolle die Penn Slammer 360 oder Die Shimano Twin Power 4000 FA.


Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend und sage mal bis Morgen,
gruß Sascha


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Super Klasse Berichte !!!! Da macht das lesen einfach Spaß.
Kann es kaum erwarten ab Samstag auch mit meinen 
Kollegen ähnliche Erfolge zu erzielen.Wir sind zwar an den Schären unterhalb Västervik aber wir hoffen natürlich
auch auf eine erfolgreiche Fischwaid.
Viel Glück und weiterhin Petri Heil !

Gruss   Ralf


----------



## zanderzone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

warum fischt du nur mit mono? ist das beim schleppen besser?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo zanderzone,
fische doch keine Mono,nur Geflochtene beim Schleppen,nur beim Barschschleppen fische ich 2 Meter Mono vor die Geflochtene und als Vorfach ein dünnes Hardmono,das die kleinen Wobbler im lauf nicht beeinträchtigt,und den Hechtzähnen in der regel auch standhält.

Gruß sascha


----------



## zanderzone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

hab mich auch schon gewundert.. weil die schnur auf deinen baitcastern aussieht wir ne mono.. deshalb!! weiterhin viel erfolg!!!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

6.Tag:Nachtrag
Bin gegen jeden Verstand noch mal aufs Wasser,dachte mir das es ja vielleicht einigermaßen trocken bleiben würde,gerade wie ich ziemlich in der Mitte dieses Seeabschnittes war,fing es an zu blitzen und zu regnen das es einem Angst und Bange wurde,habt ihr schon mal erlebt,das wenn ihr die Rute in der Hand habt und die Elektrizität,die Spannung hören könnt,und genau in dem Moment bekomme ich einen Biss,den hätte ich verfluchen können,hat sich aber auch zum Glück nach einer Minute von alleine verabschiedet,in so einem Moment ganz alleine,ich kann euch schon sagen,bin ja kein Schisser,aber da ist mir echt die Düse gegangen,sofort alles reingeholt und Schutz in einem fremden Ferienhaus gesucht.Das Unwetter dauerte eine halbe Stunde,dann hielt mich nichts mehr,kennt ihr auch dieses Gefühl nach so einem Wetter,jetzt muus was gehen,und es ging was,und zwar ein richtig Guter mit 1,08 Meter der sich den Rapala Magnum in 22cm reinzog.



Bei den Urlaubsgästen (aus Brandenburg ) bei den ich mich unterstellte,den riet ich nach dem Unwetter am besten sofort ins Boot und zu angeln,deswegen hatte ich auch diesmal die Gelegenheit selbst fotografiert zu werden,ist zwar nicht wirklich gut geworden,aber na ja.



Danach habe ich es so gerade halbtrockenen Fusses und unbeschadet noch ins Bootshaus geschaft,dieses scheiß wetter heute.
Gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Oh, tut mir Leid, dass du kaum angeln konntest. 
Schöne Bilder und Klasse Berichte!
Weiter so!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Wenns euch gefällt,dann bin ich ja zufrieden,dann machts doppelt spass,davon könnt ihr im September mehr haben.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo zusammen,
habe wieder vor vom 29.08.-12.09.09 wieder hier an den Sommensee zu fahren,wer interesse hat soll sich bitte bei mir per pn melden,alles weitere dann.

Gruß vom Sommensee,
Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Jetzt hagelt es bestimmt von Anfragen.


----------



## Palerado (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Wirklich ein super Bericht.
Da freue ich mich umso mehr auf Schweden. 4 Wochen noch.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

7.Tag:
Komme gerade vom Wasser um ne Pinkelpause und eine Mittagspause zu machen.
Konnte bis jetzt 2 Hechte fangen,der erste mit 95 cm der auf einen Rapala Magnum 22 biss und der zweite mit 79 cm auf eine Rapala Super Shad Rap, beide mit Barschmuster, werde dann zur späteren Zeit noch einmal angreifen.






Gruß vom Sommensee,
Sascha


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

petri .. schöne fische !!!... viel spaß heute nachmittag


----------



## dodo12 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
Viel Spaß noch!
Weiter so mit den Berichten und den fantastischen Bildern!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

7.Tag:Nachtrag
Komme gerade vom Wasser,es ging leider nichts mehr,habe alles versucht,aber das Wetter ist einfach zu schön,spiegelglattes Wasser,
da geht nichts.











Gruß Sascha


----------



## MegaBarsch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Moin,

klasse Bericht und tolle Fotos! Bitte mehr davon!

An welcher Ecke des Sommensees bist du untergebracht? Hätte ich nicht bereits im September bereits einen Urlaub geplant....

Ich fahre selbst in 2 Wochen an den Asnen und kanns kaum erwarten.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes (Hecht)wetter!

P.S. Karpfenstuhl im Boot... auch keine schlechte Idee #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo MegaBarsch,
den ganzen Tag auf der harten Bank,und dann die Rückenschmerzen noch,nee nee,das muss nicht sein,warum soll man es sich nicht ein wenig gemütlich machen,soll ja auch ein wenig Entspannung sein.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

8.Tag:
Komme gerade vom Wasser,das war heute wieder ein Mix von allem,super Wetter,Regen,Hagel und Sturm,und wenn ich Sturm sage,dann meine ich das auch.
In der Tat,im Moment ist es wirklich mau,konnte nur einen 74er Schniepel zur Oberfläche bevördern,der auf einen 21er Bucher in Barschdesign biss.
Habe aber ein paar richtig gute Sicheln auf dem Grund in ca. 10 Meter Wassertiefe heute gesehen,die ich Morgen mal mit Gummi beharke,
das werden an dieser Stelle ganz bestimmt ein paar große Hechtmamas sein.






Vielleicht sollte ich die mal an den Haken tun,vielleicht beissen sie darauf ja besser,haha.



Gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Schön. Oder auch nicht schön mit dem Wetter. Naja kann man nichts machen, außer beten.
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Tja,an dem Wetter kann man leider noch nicht drehen.

Gruß sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo zusammen,
liest denn hier keiner mehr,
bekomme ja keine Rückantworten,wäre um eure Meinung schon interessiert,
ansonsten brauche ich doch auch nicht schreiben,mache ich gerne, nimmt aber 
auch viel Zeit in anspruch.

Gruß aus Schweden,Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

9.Tag:
Im Moment haben wir sehr starken Nord-West-Wind mit Schaumkronen auf dem Wasser,da ist an angeln nicht zu denken,
auf jeden Fall nicht mit so einer Nussschale,morgen sieht es vorraussichtlich genau so aus,mit viel Regen,obwohl Uli meinte,
das das Gerät wieder um den Sonntag gute werte anzeigt,ist vielleicht auch Neumond glaube ich.
Füt Montag sieht es besser aus,Wind aus Süd-West bis West.aber leider mit viel Sonne,nur Sonne,aber mal schauen was geht.
Werde wenn der Wind ein wenig abflaut später aufs wasser fahren,wie man sieht,ist wenn die äusserlichen Einflüsse nicht stimmen,auch in so einem Topgebiet,
sehr schwer einigermaßen was zu fangen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Parasit (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

echt klasse der see, die fische und dein bericht!
ich wünsch dir noch viel erfolg und dass du auch mal nen dicken saibling an den haken bekommst!!

ich freu mich auf mehr davon!
gruß Tony


----------



## Werner_Beinhart (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Kanst du mal bitte die genauen Geokoordinaten von der Position posten, an der du diesen Fisch gelandet hast? :g 

Deine Berichte finde ich übrigens Spitze.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

9.Tag:Nachtrag
Konnte heute wegen zu starken Wind und Wellengang nicht rausfahren,
werde aber morgen um 5.00 Uhr aufs Wasser fahre,da das Wetter gegen Mittag wieder zum schlechten umschlägt.

Gruß sascha


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

was bedeuten diese Sicheln eig. auf dem Bild vom Echolot??


lg stanley


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Im Idealfall sind das meistens große Einzelfische,wie hier auf dem See z.B. Hechte,Seeforellen,zander und Saiblinge sind.
Da es aber auf dem letzten Echolotbild,sehr tief ist ( über 30 Meter) werden es mit großer Gewissheit Saiblinge und Seeforellen sein.


Gruß Sascha


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

und was ist mit den Forellen?? hattest doch gesagt, dass die vor deinem haus waren! haste eine gefangen??


----------



## hechtangler2911 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Nee du leider noch nicht,das werde ich am Montag wieder probieren,dann kannst du sie gezielt anwerfen,weil du sie dann steigen siehst,im Moment ist das bei den Verhältnissen nicht möglich,werde aber berichten wenns klappen sollte.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Tu das!
Ich/Wir freuen uns drauf.
Weiter so.
Petri Heil.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

10.Tag:
War heute schon sehr früh auf dem Wasser,um wenigstens ein paar Stunden vernünftig angeln zu können,aber dieser drecks Nordwind,es will einfach nicht an den Haken gehen,da kann man machen was man will,und jetzt stürmt es wieder,und der dicke Regen ist auch schon im anmarsch.
Zum Glück steht Morgen endlich ein Wetterwechsel ins Haus,das die Fische hoffentlich wieder in Beißlaune kommen lässt,na,wir werden ja m,al sehen.  :O









Werde aber heute Abend noch mal rausfahren,wenn sich das Wetter wieder beruhigt hat.

Gruß Vom Sommensee, Sascha


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

das mit dem wetter ist ja echt schade ! ... 
wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin viel viel spaß und tolle fische ... 
mach weiter so !

lg


----------



## MegaBarsch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesem schönen Fisch?haha
> Der wäre mir jetzt lieber wie jeder Hecht.
> 
> Wollte mal was frisches Blut reinbringen,smile.



Auf jeden Fall hat sie das gesetzliche Mindestmaß....:q

Mal was anderes, weil ich von E-Motoren keine Ahnung habe: 

Wie machst du das mit den Akkus vom E-Motor? Hast du 2 St. dabei? Wie lange halten die? Ladedauer?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo,
ja ich habe zwei 100 aph Gel-Akkus und auch zwei Ladegeräte dabei,damit kanst du von Morgens bis Abends durch Schleppen,man sollte nur keinen zu schwachen Motor kaufen,und bei den Batterien sollte man auch nicht sparen.
Schau sie dir an,genau die Gleichen habe ich auch,sind zwar nicht ganz billig,aber du weisst ja,wer billig kauft,der kauft meistens zwei mal.

http://www.battcenter.net/12V-90Ah-RPowerreg-GEL-Batterie_c26_p109_x2.htm

Nur das meine 100 Aph haben,sind auch von diesem Anbieter,und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden,habe sie aber erst so ca. 4 Monate.

Das sind meine Ladegeräte:

http://www.ctek.com/DE/Buy-Charger.aspx?charger=mxs7000

Das passende Ladegerät,haben Sie auch,schließt einfach abends wenn du vom wasser kommst die Akkus ans Ladegerät,dann sind sie Morgens wieder voll.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## avoelkl (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

@hecht911

Hallo Sascha, da läuft mir aber das Wasser im Mund zusammen bei deinem Bericht. War auch viele Jahre lang am Sommen im Urlaub und natürlich beim Angeln. Leider aus beruflichen Gründen die letzen Jarhe nicht mehr. Wir waren immer in Malexander auf dem Campingplatz. 
Habe meine Hechte sehr viel auf blau/schwarze Wobbler gefangen. Allerdings war ich immer im August in Schweden.

Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen, wo ich den eingekreisten Turm schon mal gesehen habe, komm aber nicht drauf. 

Wo bist du am Sommen untergebracht?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

10.Tag:Nachtrag
War noch einmal für 3,5 Stunden auf dem Wasser,mal wieder beim schönsten Sonnenwetter raus,und was kommt wohl,genau,keine Stunde draussen braut sich mal wieder der schönste Sturm zusammen,ich kann euch sagen,ein Wodka Martini ist ein scheiß dagegen,bin bald Seekrank geworden,bin wirklich nicht pingelisch,aber Hallo.



Einen Superfang kann ich euch dann doch noch anbieten,der ist gar nicht so klein,der Köder ist nur so groß,lach.
Wie heisst es doch immer so schön,jeder Tag ist zwar ein Angeltag,aber nicht jeder Tag auch ein Fangtag.!!!!!?????



Für dieses Wasser braucht man schon ein vernünftiges Boot,z.B. ein Buster,na ja,nächstes Jahr. 
Gruß Sascha  ::


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



avoelkl schrieb:


> @hecht911
> 
> Hallo Sascha, da läuft mir aber das Wasser im Mund zusammen bei deinem Bericht. War auch viele Jahre lang am Sommen im Urlaub und natürlich beim Angeln. Leider aus beruflichen Gründen die letzen Jarhe nicht mehr. Wir waren immer in Malexander auf dem Campingplatz.
> Habe meine Hechte sehr viel auf blau/schwarze Wobbler gefangen. Allerdings war ich immer im August in Schweden.
> ...


 

Na woh wohl,in Malexander,haha,grins.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MegaBarsch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ja, danke schon mal. Hast du ein 12V oder 24V Motor? Ist das nicht der Vector?


----------



## zanderzone (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Echt ******** mit dem Wetter, Sascha!! Aber dat wird wohl.. Ein paar Tage haste ja noch!!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> Ja, danke schon mal. Hast du ein 12V oder 24V Motor? Ist das nicht der Vector?


 
Ja genau,das ist der Vector 55lbs 3X mit 12 Volt,der hat genügend Power.

Gruß sascha


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hey...super schöne Fische und klasse Bilder hast du hier eingestellt...war sehr interessant, durchzuklicken...dafür mal ein dickes Petri und danke... ;-)

Ich wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg und reichlich Fisch...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Danke für die Blumen,
aber im Moment läuft es gar nicht,der Herbst ist auch hier die bessere Zeit,das Wetter ist beständiger,und die Fische lassen sich besser ausfindig machen,bin ja im September wieder hier,mal schauen was dann so alles geht.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Jo, das wird aber bestimmt noch mit dem Wetter!
Ich bete für dich! :=)


----------



## AndreL (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Wirklich schöne Berichte die du da schreibst. Leider bist du (sofern ich richtig gerechnet habe) schon weg wenn wir nach Schweden fahren (am Samstag), sonst wäre ich mal auf ne Nacht vorbei gekommen. Ich habe leider in meinem Ferienhaus nicht die Möglichkeit in dem Ausmaß online zu gehen, dafür muß ich zu einem Feund fahren und das ist alles etwas aufwändig. Leider interessieren mich die Hechte in Schweden nicht wirklich, die fange ich bei mir am großen Plöner genauso, aber die erwähnten Forellen reizen mich schon und Saiblinge natürich auch. 
Frage am Rande, warum fährst du auf so einem großen See mit E-Motor und nicht mit Verbrenner? Gibts da Vorschriften oder einfach nur der Ruhe wegen?

P.S. noch 5 Tage und ich bin auch wieder in SE#6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo,
das mache ich nur der ruhe wegen,und spart mir viel Geld und Fahrerei wegen dem Sprit besorgen,da habe ich nichts mit zu tun,und das Boot gehört zum Haus,aber ohne Motor,da habe ich eben meinen eigenen mit gebracht.

Gruß Sascha |wavey:


----------



## laxvän (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo#h
Schöne Bilder und Berichte. Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## schakal1182 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen und vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter noch besser wird und wir noch ein paar schöne Fangbilder zu sehen bekommen! Ich würd gern auch nochmal nach da oben, aber derzeit siehts Bürptechnisch etwas haarig aus und es wird wohl keinen echten Sommerurlaub geben...

Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Was heisst den Bürptechnisch?


----------



## avoelkl (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Bin auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt. Wenn ich mir den ganzen Bericht so durchlese, sind das ne Menge ü1m-Hechte in nur einer Woche gewesen.

Der Sommen, kenne diesen See auch von vielen Urlauben und er ist nach meiner Meinung nach der schönste in ganz Schweden.


----------



## Maok (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Danke für den tollen Bericht und Petri zu den klasse Fängen! #6 Schönes Ding!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

11.Tag:
Hallo zusammen,
komme gerade vom Wasser,und was soll ich Euch sagen,heute ist wohl Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag gefallen.
Der erste Fisch ein Hecht von 75cm,bis nach einem Köder wechsel,und zwar ein Nils Master Invincible in 15cm und der Maränenfarbe,sofort nach dem ablassen der Schnur.



Ich endlich wieder voller Vorfreude auf einen guten Angeltag,rummst es schon wieder in meiner Rute,nur diesmal hatte die Biene,wie ich immer so schön sage,das Ding hat fast 20cm,das muss man sich mal vorstellen,zugeschlagen,und ich merkte sofort das das kein Hecht war,kämpfte ganz anders,schoß sofort in die Tiefe,ich dachte mir,das wird doch nicht,doch es wird,
mein erster Sommensaibling mit genau 61cm ließ sich ins Boot bitten.  :l









url=http://www.myimg.de]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]





Den lasse ich mir mir Heute und Morgen schmecken,mmmhhh,lecker.
Dann aber noch einen,und zwar ein Hecht von 80cm der auch wieder auf die Biene biss.



So mache jetzt erst mal Mittag,der Planet brennt im Moment erbarmungslos,aber fahre dann später noch mal raus,da geht bestimmt noch was.
Gruß vom Sommensee,Sascha


----------



## Maok (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Geiles Ding! Petri zum schönen Saibling! #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Habe ihn gerade ausgenommen,hatte noch einen fetten Stint im Magen .

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MegaBarsch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Glückwunsch zum tollen Saibling!
Wettermäßig sieht`s ja auch wieder famos aus #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Alles bestens vom Wetter,muss nur aufpassen,habe heute von der Sonne so richtig einen mitbekommen,fahre dann halt später noch mal raus.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## zanderzone (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Geiles Ding! Glückwunsch.. Dann komme ich wohl an der Biene nicht vorbei ;-)


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo Zanderzone,die bekommst du hier,und einen schönen Gruß an Jochen von mir.

http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c77_einteilig.html

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Hammer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo Sascha,

sehr schöner täglicher Bericht u. sehr schöne Bolder!  
Ich fahre auch im Juli nach Schweden - aber an die Schärenküste bei Vänevik! Deine täglichen Bilderupdates erleichtern mir die Wartezeit, machen mich aber auch immer juckiger ^^

Zu dieser "Biene": Wie tief läuft dieser Wobbler? Ist der nur zum Schleppen zu gebrauchen oder kann man den auch zum werfen nehmen? 

Viele Grüße,

Hammer


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Der geht so 7-8 Meter Tief,fürs Wurfangeln aber eher ungeeignet,der macht richtig radau an der Rute.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

wie schwer ist dat ding den´n??


----------



## spin89 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Super Berrichte bin echt neidisch auf deinen Angelurlaub ich selber bin ja schon seit dem 20ten mai aus Schweden zurück, wäre gern dabei gewesen.
Weiterhin noch viel Glück und ein dickes Petri, hast du für die top Berrichte allemal verdient.
Gruss Lasse


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

11.Tag:Nachtrag
Einen hätte ich ja dann doch noch,genau 90 cm und mal wieder hats die Biene gebracht,kristalisiert sich als echter Favoriet.






Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend aus Schweden,Sascha


----------



## Krüger82 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Petri zu dem super Saibling!!!! Nicht das du schon genug fette fische überlistet hast!!! Nun auch noch der saibling!!! Habe im gefühl das noch einige hecht meldungen kommen werden!!! Wünsch dir viel erfolg und vor allem spaß!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Krüger82 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Bin noch am tippen da stellt er den nächsten hecht online!!! Ich dreh durch!!! Ich fahre erst im september hoch und kann es kaum noch erwarten!!

Mfg


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Das habe ich mir auch verdient,sehe aus wie ein gekochter Krebs,oh mann,das gibt eine Nacht.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> wie schwer ist dat ding den´n??


 

Ich habe ihn nicht gewogen,aber war schon schon gut was dran,denke mal so 2,5 kg.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MegaBarsch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ich glaube, er meinte den Wobbler.....:q


----------



## hajobu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Gottseidank bist du am Sommensee, wir fahren in zweieinhalb Wochen zum Björkern, ist direkt neben dem Asunden in Ostergötland, dann hätte ich das Problem, dass keine Fische mehr drin sind weil Du alle rausfängst.....gg !!
Deine Berichte und die Bilder sind einfach Klasse, freue mich jedesmal, wenn was Neues von Dir erscheint. Viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und viel Petri Heil noch die letzten Tage !!!!!
Gruß Hajobu


----------



## avoelkl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> wie schwer ist dat ding den´n??


 
Wenn der Wobbler gemeint ist, dann hat der laut Internetseite eine Länge von 200mm und ein Gewicht von 75gr. Steht aber alles auf der Seite, die als Link weiter oben aufgeführt ist. (www.pikeworld.de und unter "Bucher-Wobbler" schauen)

Grüße
Andi


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

12.Tag:
Komme gerade vom Wasser,leider habe ich eine Nullrunde gedreht,war aber auch wieder erbarmungslos,die Sonne,und kein lüftchen kräuselte das Wasser.
Aber werde dann am späten Nachmittag nochmal raus fahren,und ein wenig mit Gummi fischen,habe da eine gute Stelle gefunden.  
Gruß aus Schweden,  Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ok. Veil Spaß und viel Glück!
Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder (hoffentlich gibt es welche ) und auf die neuen Berichte! 
Bis dann und Petri Heil!


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hab meinen Schweden Wobbler gefunden fürn Sommer!
Was hälst Du von dem Sascha!! Ist der gut für Barsch??
Hab mir gleich zwei bestellt, falls der Barsch mit dem durchbrennt, da ich ihn an einer 18er mono und ner rute von 12 gr. wg fischen werde!!

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...L-ORIGINAL-GIANTLURE-75cm-Selten_p1367_x2.htm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

hehe .. der is echt gut jaa ! ... 
habe leider meinen letzten an nen hecht verloren ! ... 
da gehen selbst ( für mich ) kleine barsche von 55 cm und so drauf ... die hauen den voll weg ! bis hinter die scwanzflosse ! |rolleyes#6#q.... 
naja ... 
hab auch schon meine neuen lieblingsköder für dieses jahr ! ( ich rücke das erste mal mit sqirreln an .... das wird ein fest !!#h|supergri)


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Du willst doch wohl nicht sagen,das ein 55 cm Barsch für dich klein ist,da machst du dich aber hier lächerlich mit,also bitte.

Und was sind sqirreln?

Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Zanderzone,
versuch macht klug,aber wenn du einen biss drauf kriegst,dann ist es ein richtig Guter.lach

Gruß sascha


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

ach quatsch .... 
war als scherz gemeint ich freu mich über jeden barsch ! alles 40+ ist ausergewöhnlich wie für fast jeden anderen auch ... 
und sqirreln sollte eig... besser illex squirrel heißen ! .. 
hoffentlich jezZ verständlich...

lg Andy


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ach die Squirrels sind der Hammer,habe eine Riesensammlung,bestimmt 200 Illexwobbler.





Das sind alles Illex-Wobbler.
Den Rest habe ich zu Hause.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Oh, fein, davon kann ich leider nur träumen! 
Mein Neid hast du. 
Gehst du gleich noch mal auf den See?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Nein heute nicht mehr,bin gleich noch eingeladen von den Nachbarn zum Grillen ,und angeln später dann noch auf Aal,versuchen es auf jeden Fall mal.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dodo12 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Oh, fein! 
Guten Hunger! 
Aale gibt es in den Seen dort auch? - Das wusste ich gar nicht. ^^
Sind das denn viele oder eher wenige?
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Grillen. 
Lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## MegaBarsch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ach die Squirrels sind der Hammer,habe eine Riesensammlung,bestimmt 200 Illexwobbler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, damit hast du mit Sicherheit mehr als die meisten Angelläden!? |rolleyes

Aber Wobbler sammeln macht auch Spaß... Ich habe meine erst kürzlich aussortiert und auch schon einige verkauft. Werde mich demnächst noch von einigen trennen, um dann wieder gezielt zuzuschlagen. Illex fehlt mir jedenfalls noch im Sortiment. Die sehen aber auch extrem fängig aus.

Jedenfalls scheinst du auch ein Freund von Naturfarben zu sein :m


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ich sage mal so,von jedem etwas,alles zu seiner Zeit.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

13.Tag:
Hallo zusammen,
ich werde heute wieder den Weg nach Hause nehmen,da bis Samstag keine Wetteränderung ins haus steht.
Die Luft ist allerdings auch ein wenig raus.
hat mir aber viel spass gemacht hier im Forum für euch zu schreiben,und hoffe doch das es Euch gefallen hat.  
Ein letzter Gruß aus Schweden, Sascha


----------



## schakal1182 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Na dann wünsch ich dir eine gute Heimfahrt!

Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Livebericht!

Bis die Tage im FP! |supergri


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo Schakal,
da arbeite ich doch schon lange nicht mehr,läuft jetzt unter dem neuen Chef bestimmt viel besser.

Sascha


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Moin Sascha.. Ich rufe Dich die Tage noch einmal an.. Gute Fahrt!! Ciao!!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

13.Tag und auch der letzte:
Bin gerade mal ans Wasser gegangen,um euch mal noch ein paar Fotos zu machen,haben im Moment 7 Windstärken,das bläst vielleicht,da währe angeln absoluter Leichtsinn.















Bin gerade mit dem packen fertig geworden,werde noch ein wenig schlafen,und mich dann auf den Rückweg machen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## hechtangler2911 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Der Wind nimmt immer weiter zu,im Moment sind es sogar 9 Windstärken.









und er soll sogar noch stärker werden,na das kann ja noch was geben,hoffentlich blässt es auch mein Auto vom Blütenstaub sauber.  
Gruß sascha


----------



## Sebÿ (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hi!
Super Bericht über schöne Tage in Schweden.
Wenn ich ab nächste Woche Sa. auch so einen schönen Urlaub
in Schweden verbringen darf, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich bedanke mich ganz brav dafür, das ich in deinem schönen
Angelurlaub ein wenig reinsehen konnte.
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Heimfahrt.
Sebastian


----------



## MegaBarsch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Wahnsinn! Solche Wellen kenne ich vom Asnen auch...


----------



## Palerado (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht an Deinem Urlaub teil zu haben!!

Das mit den wellen ist mir am Asnen auch passiert. Da macht man sich keine Vorstellung.


----------



## JerkerHH (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Toller Bericht !


----------



## dodo12 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Alles klar. 
Gute Heimreise.
Danke für die tollen Bilder und die mega Berichte. 
Gerne wieder. 
Bis denne.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo zusammen,bin Heute so gegen 11.30 uhr wieder zu Hause angekommen,nach fast 16 Stunden Autofahrt,die A1 wurde an einer Stelle voll gesperrt.
Habe auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Fotos vom Vättern gemacht,das ist ja ein Meer,jedes mal aufs neue,ein hinkucker.









Der vättern hatte heute Wellen von über einem Meter,das war schon sehr beeindruckent,da haben so manche Boote im Hafen ein paar Beulen bekommen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

und mein fatta ist heute um 7 in schweden angekommen .... eben kam die erste fangmeldung ... 
falls die drei Bilder machen .... könnte`s sein das die in mein album kommen xP 
lg Andy ... 
PS: noch 5 wochen ... ich will auch


----------



## Shadrap (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ja, danke nochmal für deine Berichte und die tollen Fotos, war sehr unterhaltsam.  Du freust Dich ja sicher schon auf den September. Genau wie ich


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Ja schon,aber nur wenn ich ein paar Mitfahrer finde,werde alleine nicht mehr so eine tour machen,nicht das es mir nicht gefallen hätte,aber doch schöner so was mit mehreren zu erleben,da ist manches auch einfacher. 
Gruß sascha


----------



## Blink* (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Sehr gelungener ausführlicher Bericht.
Danke dafür ! #h


----------



## avoelkl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ja schon,aber nur wenn ich ein paar Mitfahrer finde,werde alleine nicht mehr so eine tour machen,nicht das es mir nicht gefallen hätte,aber doch schöner so was mit mehreren zu erleben,da ist manches auch einfacher.
> Gruß sascha


 
Hi Sascha, der Sommen ist wirklich die schönste Eckke und nach Deinem genialen Foto-Urlaubs-Live-Report läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. 

Ich kann den Wind und den Duft des See`s fast schon spüren :k Wirklich wunder schöne Bilder. Macht wirklich süchtig nach einer Livebesichtigung |supergri

Macht zusammen wirklich mehr Spaß. Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, dann bin ich was den Sommen betrifft jedenfalls mit dabei.

Grüße Andi


----------



## hechtangler2911 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Hallo Andi,

na das wär doch mal eine Sache,nimm dich beim Wort,jetzt stell dir vor,wir fahren mit vier oder fünf so verrückten da runter,dann kriegen hier die Boardies ja nie mehr genug,dann werden wir vielleicht noch angestellt,als Live-Bericht-Erstatter, lach ,grins.

Gruß Sascha :vik: #6


----------



## McRip (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*

Danke, schöner Bericht. Muss auch endlich mal wieder hin. |rolleyes


----------



## fishwert (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hallo,Gruß und Fotos aus Schweden,schööön*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,endlich bin ich in schweden,hatte zwar nicht viel vom tag,das übliche



Hallo Sascha,

toller Bericht, super Bilder, stramme Hechtmädels!!!

Nun hätte ich eine Bitte! Und zwar bräuchte ich, wenn's geht, ein paar Tipps von Dir.
Ich bin nämlich z.Z. noch auf der Suche nach einem Angelziel in Südschweden für ab Ende Mai, 10-12 Tage lang. Dabei hab ich natürlich auch den Sommen ins Auge gefasst. Bin aber auch für einen anderen See in Südschweden (höchstens bis zum Südzipfel vom Vättern) offen.
Könntest Du mir unterkunftsmäßig was empfehlen? Wir sind aber 'ne 9 "Mann" starke Truppe. Davon aber "nur" 4 Angler.
Somit bräuchten wir, womöglich gleich in der Buchung, auch 2 Motorboote! Und das Haus sollte auch nahe am See sein so dass man mit den Angelsachen locker hinlaufen kann.

Vielen Dank vorab!

VG & Petri Heil
Dieter


----------

